# Anyone try Lotus Dog food? Problem with gas?



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

I recently switched my dog to Lotus dog food at the recommendation of a staffer at Centinela Feed. They said that the ingredients are really good and how they bake the food so they don't have to spray on the nutrients at the end. I had been feeding my dog Natural Balance for a good while, and he seemed ok with it, though he seemed to getting tired of it. Anyway, after I switched, my dog started getting really gassy, and his stools became very soft. I had switched him from other foods before, and he didn't really have this kind of a reaction. I was wondering if anyone else had this experience. Maybe this is not the food for him even though it was so highly touted. The price was only a little higher than Natural Balance, so I don't think the staffer was trying to make me spend more.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I have no confidence in anybody that is selling dog food. You did make a slow switch over a week? If Natural Balance was working, I would go back to it. 

If your dog is losing interest in its food, you may be over feeding. Your dog definitely should be narrower at the waist than the hips and chest. You should be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them. Each dog is different. Standard recommendations are a good place to start, but each dog must have its food and exercise adjusted to its individual needs. Here is a link to a good illustrated guide, http://www.longliveyourdog.com/twoplus/RateYourDog.aspx


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Perhaps the calorie count is different? You could try reducing the feed a bit and see if that changes things.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

oh yeah i also go to Centinela feed. They really push that food there lol. How slow was the transition?, and how much are you feeding?


----------



## Spitzy (Oct 13, 2007)

I believe Lotus is the in-house brand of Centinela Feed Store. I suspect that the employees may be encouraged to sell customers on this food, and since it is the store brand, even though there's not much price difference from your old food I'd guess that it nets more profit for the store if you buy their Lotus brand.

That said, it seems a decent enough food, and probably comparable to Natural Balance. I was feeding it around two years ago, in rotation with Canidae if I remember correctly. I think I stopped feeding it because they both raised the price a little as well as changed the ingredients... I seem to recall that it didn't seem to be a change for the better, so I didn't want to continue to buy it at a higher price.

My dog seemed to do ok on it - and I agree with the other posters who think that more time and/or a smaller serving size might address the digestion problems your dog is having. In my limited experience it seems it can take a month or three for stools to become consistent when you make protein-percentage shifts. It is defiantly possible, too, that this just isn't the best food for your dog.


----------



## redinque (May 18, 2008)

Yes, I will try to switch more slowly. I bought another bag of the old stuff a while back to mix more of it with the Lotus food. I know that dogs take time to adjust, but I just wanted to make sure that this didn't happen to others. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## wcantrell2003 (Dec 30, 2009)

I too use the Lotus product. It's really expensive, but seems to really help reduce shedding (I have two German Sheps!). They too tend to be a bit gassy, and their stool is noticeably softer when using this product, even with a slow transition. I was told to add pumpkin (just pumpkin, not the stuff for pie or sugar added stuff!) and it will stop the soft stool. And yes, it does! It does not seem to be helping with the gas though


----------



## jensosa111 (Jun 9, 2012)

YES! The natural pet food store I go to in Phoenix recommend that I use Lotus for senior dogs. My dog has been eating Wellness super mix for years and I have had great results. Her coat was thicker, longer ad shiney. I didnt want to change but they stated it was a superior product. The ingregients may be great but my dog has had nothing but digestive issues on this food. Super gassy, bloated gut, soft serve poops and then started eating her own poop. She has NEVER done this before and she is 12. I did the whole slowly introduce it to her by giving a small amount in her food and slowly increase over three weeks or so till she was on it 100%. I think it was a total of 2 months I had her on it and went back to Wellness this past week. The gas is going away as is some of the bloat also her poop has firmed up. I have read the reviews on both foods and Wellness continues to get higher marks. I was lead to believe that the quality had slipped form when owned by Old Mother Hubbard and is now Well dog food.


----------



## GrandmaGwen (Feb 13, 2013)

I noticed changes in my 13 year old chocolate lab once the bag size shrank from 30lbs to 25lbs. Bo had been thriving on Lotus for all of his life - until the bag size changed. Now his stools are quite soft & he's become lethargic. Also, he just seems to have more amounts of poop. Did Lotus change its formula & start adding more filler? I'm bummed because this stuff isn't cheap, but I got it for my "pup" because for so long it seemed to be a higher quality product!
I've heard "Halo" is good stuff, so I'll get it a try.


----------

